# GTO MEET IN FRESNO SAT July 11th!!



## OMENOUS (Aug 19, 2008)

I know it's last minute but there will be a GTO meet and cruise here in fresno tomorrow morning. a small group of us will be meeting at Blythe and Herndon at 0730 and cruising to meet the rest of the group at 0800 at Starbucks in Riverpark. All GTOs are welcome!! If you have a spare minute come on out and visit!


----------



## OMENOUS (Aug 19, 2008)

it was a good time! TRying to plan another sometime in August.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:cool I allways make a gas stop in Fresno when I go home. The same place right there off of Shaw next to the freeway. The black GTO in the center has a familar body kit on it.


----------



## kalveerbhullar (Jan 16, 2010)

any fresno meets anytime soon?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice lookn G8. Where did you get the front plate holder from?


----------

